# Videos from my schools' 2011  Black Belt Graduation and Extravaganza show.



## Kwan Jang (Jul 20, 2012)

Each year, our school has a Black Belt Test and Graduation in August. We do a show for the graduates that involves performances by all the willing members of our school at the local civic center. Last years show (2011) had nearly 200 performers and an audience of roughly 500 spectators. One of my students converted the DVD to video, so I thought I'd share some of the videos of the routines here. https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=3198778143054
This routine features some of our students and staff demonstrating the variety of curriculum in our MMA system.


----------



## Kwan Jang (Jul 20, 2012)

Here are some videos of our demonstration team doing their weapons routines https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=3198855944999 and their aerial kick routines https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=3198984948224. Thanks for watching.


----------



## Haakon (Jul 20, 2012)

Can't see them, looks like they're not public.

[h=2]This content is currently unavailable[/h]

The page you requested cannot be displayed right now. It may be temporarily unavailable, the link you clicked on may have expired, or you may not have permission to view this page.​


----------



## malteaser14 (Jul 21, 2012)

I have the same error!


----------



## Kwan Jang (Jul 21, 2012)

Hopefully this will take care of it.

http://youtu.be/xGA6LJGsNe4
http://youtu.be/Zx_Wsv1uYmA
http://youtu.be/Zx_Wsv1uYmA


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 21, 2012)

Kwan Jang said:


> Hopefully this will take care of it.
> 
> http://youtu.be/xGA6LJGsNe4
> http://youtu.be/Zx_Wsv1uYmA
> http://youtu.be/Zx_Wsv1uYmA




Just watched the first one, very slick, very show business, very well choreographed, not my thing but it looked like good entertainment, from what look liked dancers and gymnasts rather than martial artists. You also have the USA claiming MMA, you need to look at the history. Tai Chi to music done as a dance is different I'll admit but not really Tai Chi surely? 
The second and third videos are the same one.
I'm not putting them down it's very well made but reminds me of a cabaret or theatre show, as I said entertaining and I'm sure the people doing it enjoyed it but it's not martial arts as I know them. As you said, they are performers.


----------



## Kwan Jang (Jul 21, 2012)

Tez,
This was a performance for the audience at a graduation. As far as MMA is concerned, both the Strikeforce org. and one of the top MMA camps in the world, American Kickboxing Academy (AKA) came directly out of our schools. AKA was actually a part-time side program at one of our schools, many of the instructors/trainers are some of our 3rd-5th dans and many of the fighters regularly train with my instructor. Some of the current AKA fighters include top UFC and Strikeforce contenders and champions like Cain Velasquez, Daniel Cormier, John Fitch, Gray Maynard, Luke Rockhold, Cung Le and Josh Thomson. Former AKA alumni include Frank Shamrock, BJ Penn and Josh Koscheck. I myself have won medals in the black belt or (no-gi)Expert division at the World Jiu-Jitsu Championships and the NAGA World Grappling Championships. 

I really don't see how doing the Yang 24 movement short form to music makes it surely "not really Tai Chi", but maybe one day the martial arts in Britain will evolve to a high enough level that you will recognize this as martial arts, not putting the state of the arts of you Brits down...just sayin:uhyeah:'. BTW, thanks for pointing out the double post, I'll make sure to correct that the next time on my computer at work.


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 22, 2012)

Kwan Jang said:


> Tez,
> This was a performance for the audience at a graduation. As far as MMA is concerned, both the Strikeforce org. and one of the top MMA camps in the world, American Kickboxing Academy (AKA) came directly out of our schools. AKA was actually a part-time side program at one of our schools, many of the instructors/trainers are some of our 3rd-5th dans and many of the fighters regularly train with my instructor. Some of the current AKA fighters include top UFC and Strikeforce contenders and champions like Cain Velasquez, Daniel Cormier, John Fitch, Gray Maynard, Luke Rockhold, Cung Le and Josh Thomson. Former AKA alumni include Frank Shamrock, BJ Penn and Josh Koscheck. I myself have won medals in the black belt or (no-gi)Expert division at the World Jiu-Jitsu Championships and the NAGA World Grappling Championships.
> 
> I really don't see how doing the Yang 24 movement short form to music makes it surely "not really Tai Chi", but maybe one day the martial arts in Britain will evolve to a high enough level that you will recognize this as martial arts, not putting the state of the arts of you Brits down...just sayin:uhyeah:'. BTW, thanks for pointing out the double post, I'll make sure to correct that the next time on my computer at work.




Still doesn't make MMA American I'm afraid. UFC is American not MMA. 

We don't go in for the gymnastics and dancing we just get straight down to the fighting.


----------



## Kwan Jang (Jul 22, 2012)

The video of our demo team's weapons routine is here:

http://youtu.be/csrFIMWTbzo

And here is a video from the show with our black belts performing a traditional form, choo moo 4 (to music).
http://youtu.be/k2qutGlZMh8

Here is the FMA stick and knife routine from our show.
http://youtu.be/L47I3HCDFa8



Tez, 
Maybe if you broadened your training, you might finally create a better crop of fighters :jediduelthough in fairness to all other Brits on the forum, I do know some very good fighters that I respect living across the pond, such as Roger Gracie. Though come to think of it, most are imports to GB. Maybe with their influence, the UK will rise to a higher level).


----------

